# N64 Cruis'n World more closer to the arcade version!



## Butterhands (Nov 2, 2016)

N64 Cruis'n World more closer to the arcade version!
IMAGES: (click to open the spoiler)


Spoiler










Same car, same elapsed time, different race position. Little Eurocom's cheats...







Before hacking every obstacles (also a low bush) was like a frontal accident with another car. Now can bend, like in the arcade.







Starting girl is better with her real arcade color and a more visibile smile







5 original arcade costumes for the trophy girl are better than only 1, right?


 
BASE ROM: Cruis'n World (U).

Italian-american collaborations with SubDrag hacker (Very thanks to him 'cause he made the bigger work) here is an improved Cruis'n World rom by a lot of reasons:

- Pure Cruise mode difficulty (not Championship) is now faithful to the real arcade version
- The trophy girl have all her random costumes like in the arcade
- Starting girl now have her original costume and a more visible smile
- Obstacles now are flatting like in the arcade, before hacking were like a traffic car, same effect for the race...
- Restored original arcade car, tracks and songs names!
- Arcade original blue sky for every track in the Cruise The World mode except for the Moon!
- Arcade original musics for Germany, England, KenyAfrica and Egypt! The Moon change the music to "Shifter"!
- Fixed the invisible plants Eurocom bug in the China shortcuts!


Unfortunately are present also few bugs for this function, some object that have to flat couldn't do correctly or couldn't bend totally, for your race the effect is the same but you'll see them remain in their position, like you trespass them, maybe the problem was that Eurocom not finished their animations...

Difficulty became altered due to the multipliers activated after every victory, 'til a maximum of 5-6 victories, step by step the rival cars became faster and not was possible clean them, now the game still load them in a new game with 5-6 victories, but if you lose the emulator and reload the savegame once will not reloaded again, and will not reloaded after new victories.

Cruis'n World have now a different feeling, more closer to the arcade version, but the project can't be considered finished, remains to do:
- Restore GIB routine copying the discovered beta leftovers for all animals and add 3 missing static animals
- Restore race vocal announces (impressed into the rom as sounds, but need ASM for set them)
- Restore Hawaii waterfalls
- Fix finish line coordinates (are too advanced)
- Improve the crowd at the finish line (have to be random)
- Restore fire in ATV turret when you press the trump and change ATV & Orca cars 3D models like arcade ones
- Improve flatting animations for objects that don't bend correctly
- Restore president ending


Spoiler



DONE!
- Set for the Germany, Kenya, Egypt and England the original BGM
- Set original blue sky in every track (Except Moon) in Cruise mode & leave added only in Champsionship.



If someone would help can send me a mail to [email protected], priority goes to GIB and race announces, but every help is precious.

CREDITS:
SubDrag: ASM programming for trophy girl costumes, flatting obstacles, sky, musics, minor bugs fix and multipliers abolition.
CruisnEma (ME): Graphics, Project ideation and useful ideas to help the ASM hacker

PATCHES: (U) VERSION! (LUNAR LIPS)
Rival cars speed arcade closer:
http://www.mediafire.com/file/uqk2xqxn2tx8146/World_(U)_-_Arcade_Speed.ips
Flatting obstacles:
http://www.mediafire.com/file/b3o4gx55gn3xf5v/World_(U)_-_Ostacoli.ips
Trophy girl alternated costumes:
http://www.mediafire.com/file/5varflba9szqgph/World_(U)_-_Multi_Trophy_Girl.ips
Starting girl original costume:
http://www.mediafire.com/file/w6kw831w49wcq51/World_(U)_-_Fuchsia_Starting_girl.ips
Original arcade names for cars, music and places:
http://www.mediafire.com/file/vkpdpb9n9zj8h4b/Cruis'n World (U) [NEW LOGOS PATCH!].ips
Original arcade default music for every track:
http://www.mediafire.com/file/od247segkc7kaar/Cruis'n World (U) [ARCADE MUSICS!].ips
Original arcade default sky for every track except Moon and championship mode
http://www.mediafire.com/file/ct06ja35pzkcjc9/Cruis'n World (U) [ARCADE SKYIES!].ips
Fixed a boring bug in China shortcuts:
http://www.mediafire.com/file/wgbfpofwirf2k2w/Cruis'n World (U) [CHINA BUSHES!].ips

EXTRA:
patch rival cars more closer to Cruis'n USA, then very easy:
http://www.mediafire.com/file/yqe85mv2l9docf1/World_(U)_-_Troppo_facile.ips

WARNINGS:
Patches can be applied in every order and you can apply only what you want, but after you have to update the checksum.
And set original clean rom options in the emulator or will not recognize the savegame and will erase it if you have one started with clean rom, create a safe copy of your original savegame before start this hacked rom and fix the options also for save your game also if you start a new game, otherwise your progress will be lost.


----------



## Butterhands (Nov 17, 2016)

NEW!






Patch for have arcade names for the 6 renamed cars!
Venom SST, Humee ATV, Lady bug, Sexium, El diablo and Gimpee instead of Serpent, ATV, Scarab, Stallion, El Nino and Sardine Extreme!

Tried to keep eurocom font for the logos.
that patch also renames also KENYA and RUSSIA track with their original arcade names that are AFRICA and MOSCOW and the OST ASIA MINOR, real arcade name is NOBLE SAMA.
Enjoy!
http://www.mediafire.com/file/vkpdpb9n9zj8h4b/Cruis'n World (U) [NEW LOGOS PATCH!].ips


Spoiler: Old link with an old names patch, where I forgot to hack the Gimpee name.


Spoiler



OLD LINK WITHOUT THE GIMPEE.
http://www.mediafire.com/file/4peukt7ldbv8abk/World_(U)_-_ARCADE_LOGOS.ips


----------



## Butterhands (Jun 6, 2018)

Hello!

New changes for the (U) Cruis'n World! Thanks to SubDrag!

-Fixed the invisible plants Eurocom bug in the China shortcuts!
-Fixed also the Gimpee car logo!
-Arcade original blue sky for every track in the Cruise The World mode except for the Moon!
-Arcade original musics for Germany, England, KenyAfrica and Egypt! The Moon change the music to Shifter, the Germany music according to the Eurocom, according to me instead with it's "galactic" notes is more appropriate for the Moon!

LUNAR LIPS PATCHES DOWNLOAD FOR THE (U) VERSION:

http://www.mediafire.com/file/od247segkc7kaar/Cruis'n World (U) [ARCADE MUSICS!].ips

http://www.mediafire.com/file/vkpdpb9n9zj8h4b/Cruis'n World (U) [NEW LOGOS PATCH!].ips

http://www.mediafire.com/file/wgbfpofwirf2k2w/Cruis'n World (U) [CHINA BUSHES!].ips

http://www.mediafire.com/file/ct06ja35pzkcjc9/Cruis'n World (U) [ARCADE SKYIES!].ips


----------



## Mark McDonut (Jun 6, 2018)

very cool. I just found your thread from this update, thanks for sharing, this will be fun to play on my modded mini snes with the n64 emu.


----------



## MrCokeacola (Jun 6, 2018)

This is very neat. But this will only run on a emulator thought right? No EverDrive support?


----------



## Butterhands (Jun 7, 2018)

Mark McDonut said:


> very cool. I just found your thread from this update, thanks for sharing, this will be fun to play on my modded mini snes with the n64 emu.


Really, works? And that emulator supports also Cruis'n Exotica?


MrCokeacola said:


> This is very neat. But this will only run on a emulator thought right? No EverDrive support?


Is full working in the Everdrive (tested myself also if I prefer the Not64 emulator in the WII due to the resolution and the framerate) you have only to update the checksum after the patches. But this is a must also if you want to play it into a simple emulator. ^^

Remember that these patches are for the unswapped Cruis'n World (U) rom.


----------



## hiryu69 (Apr 20, 2020)

greats patches for this game! but i cant making work, always crash o freeze the emulator..........i updated the crc with rn64crc but no luck, someone can help me?


----------



## Wii_Shaker (Apr 24, 2020)

Tight. I'm glad they patched the boobs back in. The age of the N64 rom hack is now. 

I'm so glad that gamers are taking steps to improve games that have been out for decades


----------

